# Found a lump/cyst need



## MarkF (Nov 9, 2009)

I just noticed a lump/cyst on Sammy's foot. I will try to get an appt with the Vet for tomorrow evening, but I'm curious if anyone has any thoughts on this.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I wonder if it's a bug bite? Is it soft? hard? oozing?


----------



## MarkF (Nov 9, 2009)

good buddy said:


> I wonder if it's a bug bite? Is it soft? hard? oozing?


Not oozing (yet). Seems to be soft, I didn't want to push on it. Sammy doesn't seem to complain or act differently because of it either.

Seems too large to be a bug bite. It is almost like a jelly bean stuck to his leg (which is what I thought it was at first).


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Is that the little pink pad that is about an inch above the black pads of the paw? I had almost forgotten they have those but just checked and Abby has one on each of the front legs but not the back ones. It is about the size of a jelly bean. Maybe Sammy's just got scraped and inflamed. But, I would have it checked out by the vet to be sure. I'll be thinking of Sammy today and praying it is nothing to worry about. Please keep us posted.


----------



## MarkF (Nov 9, 2009)

Kathie said:


> Is that the little pink pad that is about an inch above the black pads of the paw? I had almost forgotten they have those but just checked and Abby has one on each of the front legs but not the back ones. It is about the size of a jelly bean. Maybe Sammy's just got scraped and inflamed. But, I would have it checked out by the vet to be sure. I'll be thinking of Sammy today and praying it is nothing to worry about. Please keep us posted.


This is lower down from the pads you are referring to (which I always assumed were from the dew claws). This is also on a back leg.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope it's nothing serious. let us know what the vet says.

If it's not warm to the touch, and the dog isn't showing signs that it's bothering...I'm probably awful, but I would most likely stick it with a pin and give a little squeeze to see if it's an infection and then swab with an antiseptic. My Chinese Cresteds get lots of skin oogies--tis the nature of the beast. If it didn't show signs of looking any better in a couple days then I'd go in and see the vet.


----------



## MarkF (Nov 9, 2009)

Finally went to the Vet, they said it was benign, and that sometimes it falls off by its own. Since we were talking about getting my Sammy neutered in the near future they said to wait 2 weeks and then schedule the neuter. If it was still there they'd remove it during surgery (along with some baby teeth).

They also said that we didn't have to do anything other than watch it to see if it became infected or grew bigger.

The cyst did change from bright pink and raw looking (and a bit softer) to hard callous darker looking color and was a bit harder to the touch.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for the update. I'm glad it's nothing serious.


----------

